
Ask HN: Will there be a dark mode for HN? - oceliker
With the new official support for dark mode in both iOS and Android, as well as new methods that allow websites to detect if the device is in dark mode [1], wouldn&#x27;t it be useful to have a dark mode for HN? A simple invert would look great, and it would make reading at night a lot easier.<p>Someone else started a discussion about this approximately 7 months ago, but it got flagged for asking for upvotes. I figured it&#x27;s the proper time to bring it back to the table.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drafts.csswg.org&#x2F;mediaqueries-5&#x2F;#prefers-color-scheme
======
stevenjgarner
Also for potential saving of battery life.

------
rman666
When I was a kid ... argh, never mind.

